# Have you heard the rumour?



## Beekeeper

There's a whisper about this rumour about to spread.

Have you heard it?

;-)


----------



## yellowprowler

I don't get it


----------



## cjbfisher

That's very cryptic, Jim.


----------



## killer

Whats Trevor bought AKFF ?


----------



## imnotoriginal

Can you *shed* any more light on this?

Joel


----------



## Beekeeper

It's still only a half-thought in my pea-sized brain, but I'm workin' on it!

Jimbo


----------



## Beekeeper

It's beginning to form...

There's a whisper that he's comin' back!

He thinks!


----------



## kayakone

Hi Possums. Glad to be back with you.

Despite untrue rumors from an original forum member of the same christian name, I did not sue Scott McDonald, nor ever intended to. The person referred to poisoned several friends to believe the aforementioned rumors, and urged them to ban my phone numbers from their phones. What a shame he acted on inaccurate advice, and went to such lengths to poison my reputation.

To the people who perpetrated my original banning, check your mail regularly.

I am planning to be organizing another Safety Day soon, so, if you haven't done one, and wish to consider making your kayak fishing safer, keep your options open.
It will most probably be a Saturday in November, with prizes and sponsors, and free feed included in the registration fee, plus a free tryout of several brands of other kayaks.


----------



## Beekeeper

kayakone said:


> Hi Possums. Glad to be back with you.


Bugger! It wasn't a rumour after all!

Velcum bak Kayakvun!

Jimbo


----------



## BIGKEV

kayakone said:


> Despite untrue rumors from an original forum member of the same christian name, I did not sue Scott McDonald, nor ever intended to. The person referred to poisoned several friends to believe the aforementioned rumors, and urged them to ban my phone numbers from their phones. What a shame he acted on inaccurate advice, and went to such lengths to poison my reputation.


LB didn't poison me, not sure what others may have thought, but my poisoning came directly from you. You rang me yourself and told me that you had a letter from the Australian Anti-Discrimination Commission that said that AKFF had a case to answer based on your side of events or at least that's what I thought dribbled from your mouth in your less than sober state. Several others also contacted me telling me you had called them and told them the same thing. I acted immediately and notified Scott and the moderators of your actions and the fact that you seemed intent (during our conversations anyway) to pursue a legal course against the forum. There was absolutely no outside influence, it all came from your mouth mate.

So to refresh your memory, in case you were too under the weather to realise what went on, I told you in no uncertain terms what I thought of such actions and said straight up, 'don't contact me AGAIN!' This I believe was the end of the conversation and the last words that we spoke to each other apart from when you woke me up with a late night telephone call and once again, I said 'don't f%$#ing ring me anymore!!!'. Nothing cryptic about this is there? However, you ignored my simple requests and continued calling both my mobile and home phone number over the following days/weeks leaving messages with my children who inadvertently answered our home phone and ignoring my wishes to remain without your contact. My wife viewed your behaviour as harassment and was on the verge of seeking police assistance to deter your incessant attempts to contact me. Fortunately I worked out how to use my phone properly and successfully blocked your number to prevent further issues. I simply had nothing to say to you without losing my mind and saying something completely uncivil, (a situation I try to avoid where possible). To get me to a position like this truly takes a rare talent as I mostly have a fair bit of patience for people and spend my working life resolving conflict in high pressure situations as a builder in high rise office fit out works, but in this situation I just couldn't deal with you.

I received several telephone calls prior to the sale of AKFF from members concerned for your well being based on the fact that you had also called them and advised them of your plans seeking anti discrimination advise, and they were trying to work out what to do, I declined to be involved in assisting. When the sale came through, I can't say I was surprised, after all, who needs rubbish like that hanging over their head when you don't actually derive an income from the forum.

This is where I got mad at the situation and felt somewhat responsible for notifying the mods. I let fly with a few bits and pieces here and there, I received many, many messages from members that I had not previously had contact with before, but only one message was in support of you Trev, all others were supporting me. Everybody else seemed to know the situation already, and knew these weren't just rumours but fact, because the same story was being told by multiple people who had all been contacted by yourself, at different times/dates, sadly, you just can't make stuff like this up and have it collaborated so effectively.

As for the members that have left, well, they are all elsewhere now, and in addition to the few that you remember and had the odd stoush with are a huge cast of others that left when you started sprouting all your other garbage so long ago. I can honestly say, I never realised how many people you drove away from this forum, but now we are all better off for it.

Anyway enjoy your time in here now, it's obviously all yours now, we have bigger fish to fry.

Kev


----------



## kayakone

BIGKEV said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite untrue rumors from an original forum member of the same christian name, I did not sue Scott McDonald, nor ever intended to. The person referred to poisoned several friends to believe the aforementioned rumors, and urged them to ban my phone numbers from their phones. What a shame he acted on inaccurate advice, and went to such lengths to poison my reputation.
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody else seemed to know the situation already, and knew these weren't just rumours but fact, because the same story was being told by multiple people who had all been contacted by yourself, at different times/dates, sadly, you just can't make stuff like this up and have it collaborated so effectively.
> 
> As for the members that have left, well, they are all elsewhere now, and in addition to the few that you remember and had the odd stoush with are a huge cast of others that left when you started sprouting all your other garbage so long ago. I can honestly say, I never realised how many people you drove away from this forum, but now we are all better off for it.
> 
> Anyway enjoy your time in here now, it's obviously all yours now, we have bigger fish to fry.
> 
> Kev
Click to expand...

Kev
The 'garbage' to refer to _is_ Christian content. I was banned for posting Christian content, in the area of 'Soapbox', an off topic forum thread. That is against the rules. The Moderators (AKFFModTeam), NOT SCOTT McDONALD, banned me, and for the first time in the forum's nine year history, removed content ......2 X Christian hymns posted on Good Friday, (an important day in the Christian calendar). This has been my pattern of posting hymns in 3.5 years, celebrating important dates in the Christian calendar.. If you look back I have done it for 3.5 years without a murmur from a mod, every Easter and Christmas, plus the topic "Easter" in 'Soapbox'.

In regards to the 'threat' of legal action, that resides with me for contacting people who can prevent and /or take action against people who practise religious vilification. Religious vilification occurs: :

1. When it happens publicly. In other words , apart from those on the forum, could other people see it, hear it or read it?

2. Could it incite hatred (serious contempt or severe ridicule) of you because of your religion?
(Anti-Discrimination Commission)

]Kraley, Ant, Keza, Nezevic, SBD and others please take note. There is still plenty of time to avert such an action. You may not have been aware of such laws. You may have acted out of ignorance. I still have on record being called a DH by several people, including some of the forenamed.

My advice Kev, is that you ask Scott McDonald if I threatened to sue him. That should hopefully put a lot of misunderstanding to bed.


----------



## tomsie

something something turn the other immaculately conceived cheek...

a basic tenant of your religion yea? pretty sure zombie jesus didn't come back saying he was gonna sue judas for calling him out (i may well have missed that book)

am i correct in saying that you have zero issue with me posting oh i don't know, this:

"I praise Allah for sending me you my love
You found me home and sail with me
And I`m here with you
Now let me let you know
You`ve opened my heart
I was always thinking that love was wrong
But everything was changed when you came along
Oooooh
And there's a couple of words I wanna say

For the rest of my life
I`ll be with you
I`ll stay by your side honest and true
Until the end of my time
I`ll be loving you, loving you
For the rest of my life
Through days and nights
I'll thank Allah for opening my eyes
Now and forever I
I`ll be there for you

I know it deep in my heart
I feel so blessed when I think of U
And I ask Allah to bless all we do
You`re my wife & my friend & my strength
And I pray we`re together in Jannah
Finally now I've found myself, I feel so strong
I guess everything was changed when you came along
Oooooh
And there's a couple of words I wanna say

For the rest of my life
I`ll be with you
I`ll stay by your side honest and true
Until the end of my time
I`ll be loving you, loving you
For the rest of my life
Through days and nights
I'll thank Allah for opening my eyes
Now and forever I
I`ll be there for you

I know it deep in my heart
& now that you`re here
In front of me I strongly feel love
And I have no doubt
And I sing it loud that I will love U eternally

For the rest of my life
I`ll be with you
I`ll stay by your side honest and true
Until the end of my time
I`ll be loving you, loving you
For the rest of my life
Through days and nights
I'll thank Allah for opening my eyes
Now and forever I
I`ll be there for you

I know it deep in my heart"

in a kayak fishing forum? Careful now, pot, my Muslim name (like a christian name but equally irrelivent) is kettle


----------



## keza

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=67602&p=732234#p732234


----------



## BIGKEV

Well if it looks like DH, walks like a DH, talks like a DH and definitely acts like a DH, what other conclusions are there? I am seriously not interested in your advice because there is no misunderstandings from my point of view.

I really like Ricky Gervais, he sprouts out some amazing little quotes at times, you should look them up, they really are pretty funny and amazingly accurate.

Below is a slight variation (cleaned up for the kiddies) on my current favourite Ricky Gervais quote:

"There are good atheists and bad atheists. There are good believers and bad believers. A DH is a DH and no god has ever changed that." - Ricky Gervais



> please take note. There is still plenty of time to avert such an action. You may not have been aware of such laws


So now you are not denying that threats of legal action exist? I always said you threatened the forum, and moderators, but Scott would still cop it too, because he is the next peg up form them, that's how the system works, so a threat against the mods and the forum is a threat against him, does this make sense? You keep telling us and anybody else that will listen to you that no legal action has been taken or was going to be taken, but yet you start posting this tripe. You are incredibly manipulative, I just didn't realise it until I stepped back and took a second look.

Anyway, I'm not sure when you're going to realise that you were never banned for being a Christian, you were banned carrying on like a pork chop and you still are. Just drop it mate, everybody else can see it except for you, it's bordering on embarrassing.


----------



## carnster

DING DING DING


----------



## scater

Pink kayaks are an abomination.


----------



## Shoey

Dickhead!


----------



## Guest

hi kayakone,i am only new here and you are obviously not given how many posts you have made but i have to ask, is this really the right place for this. obviously something has happened and you feel hard done by but you are still here so shouldn't everyone moe on and forget about all of the negative stuff and concentrate on the positive stuff.


----------



## kayakone

dogsbreath said:


> hi kayakone,i am only new here and you are obviously not given how many posts you have made but i have to ask, is this really the right place for this. obviously something has happened and you feel hard done by but you are still here so shouldn't everyone moe on and forget about all of the negative stuff and concentrate on the positive stuff.


Hi dogsbreath.

I have been here almost four years and have about 8,300 posts (I do not know why my post count has been deleted, but it is not really important).

I am a fairly experienced kayaker across several aspects of the sport, from high grade white water kayaking, to sea kayaking, to kayak fishing.

I have always been interested in adrenalin sports, from surfing to extreme bushwalking to flying helicopters (commercially), and have obviously been very keen to assess risks and understand how to make the activity as safe as possible. Hey, I'm still alive. I have shared some of the kayak safety knowledge with AKFF and KFDU members many times, and have organised and run three safety days for the benefit of members and friends, with great acceptance. I received extremely positive feedback from all attendees at all three events, including one from the wife of a member who highly valued the information her husband had received. I am about to run another Safety Day (November).

You are very intuitive in that I was hard done by. I posted Christian subjects in Main on the forum twice, and was vilified by my statements and beliefs, including moderators calling me a DH. The vitriol and language was unbelievable and broke many forum rules. I was aghast. Then, after that, I discovered and posted on 'Soapbox', a subforum of 'Off Topic', a thread called 'Easter', explaining it's true meaning, from a Christian point of view (why did those who opposed Christianity not tell me about Soapbox eighteen months earlier?). For three and a half years I posted a Christian hymn or two at Easter and at Christmas (very important dates in the Christian calendar). These postings were _never _challenged. Suddenly I was totally banned by the AKFFFModTeam, and the hymns posted on Good Friday were deleted, despite TFM's assertion years earlier that _anything_ is acceptable on his thread "What I'm listening to now". He is a musician.

I agree about the positive stuff. Those who vilified for my Christian beliefs, could be liable to face the Anti Discrimination Commission (all states). "Vililification is a public act that incites others to hate you or your group, or have serious contempt for, or seriously ridicule you, because of you religion. This sort of hatred includes websites." (Quote Anti Discriminition (and Vililification) Commission (Qld).....virtually the same in every Australian state and territory).

I have not begun legal action against the posters who broke not just forum rules (stick that in your tackle box BIGKEV), and have no desire currently to follow up on persecuting those who have vilified me.

I ask one thing only. If you were a person who vilified me because of my beliefs, please apologize for your behaviour by letter, PM or email or phone. This will be the end of the matter. I did not cause the demise of the AKFF original. I put in so much time with trip reports, safety info and days, and (hopefully) some other useful info, that I could not envisage what could happen. From what I understand from Scott, he never felt threatened by me.

Trevor Gynther

[email protected]

07 3354 4445

Trevor Gynther
[email protected]

I hope that clears the air somewhat 'Dog's breath'


----------



## kritz

No one hated you. They just thought you were a dickhead for persistently posting material that annoyed people and did not contribute to the forum. As a muslim, catholic, jew I found your constant bombardment of christinaity very offensive and had asked the moderators on numerous occasions to ask you to stop posting material, yet you keep going. It's no doubt they got sick corresponding with you as it is obvious from reading the forum over the last couple of weeks I'm not the only one who thought this way.

May your sins be forgiven and I pray to my god Owen Meany that he forgives you. Now stop threatening people with legal action and go outside to play.


----------



## feel the sting

Kayakone

Stop threatening to do something about it, and do something about it. Threatening is cowardly.
I've been subject to threats in the past and they were from cowardly people.


----------



## TheFishinMusician

kayakone said:


> dogsbreath said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi kayakone,i am only new here and you are obviously not given how many posts you have made but i have to ask, is this really the right place for this. obviously something has happened and you feel hard done by but you are still here so shouldn't everyone moe on and forget about all of the negative stuff and concentrate on the positive stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi dogsbreath.
> 
> I have been here almost four years and have about 8,300 posts (I do not know why my post count has been deleted, but it is not really important).
> 
> I am a fairly experienced kayaker across several aspects of the sport, from high grade white water kayaking, to sea kayaking, to kayak fishing.
> 
> I have always been interested in adrenalin sports, from surfing to extreme bushwalking to flying helicopters (commercially), and have obviously been very keen to assess risks and understand how to make the activity as safe as possible. Hey, I'm still alive. I have shared some of the kayak safety knowledge with AKFF and KFDU members many times, and have organised and run three safety days for the benefit of members and friends, with great acceptance. I received extremely positive feedback from all attendees at all three events, including one from the wife of a member who highly valued the information her husband had received. I am about to run another Safety Day (November).
> 
> You are very intuitive in that I was hard done by. I posted Christian subjects in Main on the forum twice, and was vilified by my statements and beliefs, including moderators calling me a DH. The vitriol and language was unbelievable and broke many forum rules. I was aghast. Then, after that, I discovered and posted on 'Soapbox', a subforum of 'Off Topic', a thread called 'Easter', explaining it's true meaning, from a Christian point of view (why did those who opposed Christianity not tell me about Soapbox eighteen months earlier?). For three and a half years I posted a Christian hymn or two at Easter and at Christmas (very important dates in the Christian calendar). These postings were _never _challenged. Suddenly I was totally banned by the AKFFFModTeam, and the hymns posted on Good Friday were deleted, despite TFM's assertion years earlier that _anything_ is acceptable on his thread "What I'm listening to now". He is a musician.
> 
> I agree about the positive stuff. Those who vilified for my Christian beliefs, could be liable to face the Anti Discrimination Commission (all states). "Vililification is a public act that incites others to hate you or your group, or have serious contempt for, or seriously ridicule you, because of you religion. This sort of hatred includes websites." (Quote Anti Discriminition (and Vililification) Commission (Qld).....virtually the same in every Australian state and territory).
> 
> I have not begun legal action against the posters who broke not just forum rules (stick that in your tackle box BIGKEV), and have no desire currently to follow up on persecuting those who have vilified me.
> 
> I ask one thing only. If you were a person who vilified me because of my beliefs, please apologize for your behaviour by letter, PM or email or phone. This will be the end of the matter. I did not cause the demise of the AKFF original. I put in so much time with trip reports, safety info and days, and (hopefully) some other useful info, that I could not envisage what could happen. From what I understand from Scott, he never felt threatened by me.
> 
> Trevor Gynther
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 07 3354 4445
> 
> Trevor Gynther
> [email protected]
> 
> I hope that clears the air somewhat 'Dog's breath'
Click to expand...

Trevor, twice now you have named me & the "What im listening to now" thread in your continued bleating about the past few weeks on this internet forum.

please stop mis-representing me.

please re read my pm below sent to you re: what im listening to now

as i said before, i. dont. care.

im trying to be very clear here, so ill repeat..

i
dont
care

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=67602&p=732234#p732234

i'm aware i'm banging my head against the wall here, but what the hey.



TheFishinMusician said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> 
> TFM
> Please have a look at Dru's post (last post) and comments he has made about my posting of Peer Gynt suites. A bit aggressive I thought, and not really in the spirit of your thread. While on North West Island early in the year, he did tell me that he played clarinet in an orchestra, and he despised strings.
> 
> Care to comment?
> 
> 
> 
> Trev.
> Here's the thing,
> 
> My last 2 posts in this thread were in November & August respectively, I say this to put my next comment in context.
> 
> I don't care.
> 
> Really, I don't.
> 
> I'm aware you don't have a taste for apathy & that's fine, but I do, so there we are.
> "Aggressive"? No.
> Dru despises strings? Cool. So do I. They're the enemy, second only to conductors. Double bass players are the exception.
> It's not "my" thread. Refer to my posting schedule.
> 
> Re: the actual piece? Meh. ( see, apathy again) it does nothing for me really, good bad or otherwise, so meh. But if you think otherwise then say so, but not to me, because....... Well you know the rest.
Click to expand...


----------



## Physhopath

Response please Kayakone ?


----------



## SCREAMINGDRAGQUEEN

This thread is really a sad indictment of the grown Australian adults...

the petulant bitching and moaning puts your children to shame

So someone had their "religious" posts removed and this is cause for seeking legal action... its a kayak fishing forum for Christ's sake (whoops)!

I guess we better not talk about the child abuse scandals... dont want to incite vilification!!!!

over and out... never to return again....

you sad, sad, people!!!!


----------



## Guest

SCREAMINGDRAGQUEEN said:


> This thread is really a sad indictment of the grown Australian adults...
> 
> the petulant bitching and moaning puts your children to shame
> 
> So someone had their "religious" posts removed and this is cause for seeking legal action... its a kayak fishing forum for Christ's sake (whoops)!
> 
> I guess we better not talk about the child abuse scandals... dont want to incite vilification!!!!
> 
> over and out... never to return again....
> 
> you sad, sad, people!!!!


Without comment about anyone or anything written earlier, 
You'll find intolerant or intolerable people on any forum. There's also an easy fix. Instead of adding your own comment to a something you don't like, possibly turning them against you, add the Id of people you don't want to read to your foes list and you don't see anything they write. After you do that, instead of whatever they wrote, you see line indicating they wrote something. You can choose to open and read if you want.

http://www.akff.net/forum/ucp.php?i=zebra&mode=foes


----------



## ArWeTherYet

William pretty well covers it.

*Advice for Young People
William S Burroughs

"I am sometimes asked if I have any words of advice for young people.
Well, here are a few simple admonitions for young and old, man and beast.

Never interfere in a boy and girl fight.

Beware of whores who say they don't want money. The hell they don't.
What they mean is that they want more money; much more, these are the most expensive whores what can be got.

If you're doing business with a religious son of a bitch, get it in writing; his word isn't worth shit, not with the good Lord telling him how to fuck you on the deal.

If, after having been exposed to someone's presence, you feel as if you've lost a quart of plasma, avoid that presence. You need it like you need pernicious anemia.

We don't like to hear the word "vampire" around here; we're trying to improve our public image. Building a kindly, avuncular, benevolent image; "interdependence" is the keyword -- "enlightened interdependence".

Life in all its rich variety, take a little, leave a little. However, by the inexorable logistics of the vampiric process they always take more than they leave -- and why, indeed, should they take any?

Avoid fuck-ups. Fools, I call them. You all know the type -- no matter how good it sounds, everything they have anything to do with turns into a disaster. Trouble for themselves and everyone connected with them.
A fool is bad news, and it rubs off -- don't let it rub off on you.

Do not proffer sympathy to the mentally ill; it is a bottomless pit. Tell them firmly, "I am not paid to listen to this drivel -- you are a terminal fool!" Otherwise, they make you as crazy as they are.

Above all, avoid confirmed criminals. They are a special malignant strain of fool.

According to Burroughs, if you hang around with people who are screwed up in the head and feel sorry for them, all you'll do is get as screwed up as they are. So, it's better to avoid them altogether.

Friedrich Nietzsche said something quite similar.
+1
Share Leave a suggestion Authors"*


----------



## jhbc123

you know...if my missus reads all this shit, she'll never let me go kayak-fishing again!....... :lol:


----------



## Guest

jhbc123 said:


> you know...if my missus reads all this shit, she'll never let me go kayak-fishing again!....... :lol:


 :lol: Mine sends me fishing.


----------



## Yak4ever

,


----------



## Guest

I can't answer your question but am not sure the owner would bother to reply and don't know whether anyone left here following the apparent exodus after the sale of the site has moderator experience, so will say about your first thought, the last similar question I heard about a BBCode forum that a moderator answered was that "moderators cannot see PMs however that does not mean someone else with more programming knowledge may not be able to gain access".

I doubt anyone would be interested in who you name in your foes list. I have nobody on my foes list but tested it on some valuable contributors. It raised no interest. Other than you, nobody seems to know it was done. It's not permanent and is easy to reverse. Test on me.

Your second thought seems to be the reason for the existence of a foes list. If people don't read it, they won't be tempted to feed trolls, which is better for everybody.


----------



## MrFaulty

Seriously fellas, it's a fishing forum - but in off topics, who cares what's posted. Don't offend people intentioanlly and don't get offended by posts which are not intended to offend.

Religion is like a willy, great to have one but please don't try to shove it down my throat. And keep posts to the areas where they are supposed to be then no one can really take offence and if they do, too bad.

Don't worry, be happy!


----------



## Zorba

I fully agree


----------



## jhbc123

MrFaulty said:


> Seriously fellas, it's a fishing forum - but in off topics, who cares what's posted. Don't offend people intentioanlly and don't get offended by posts which are not intended to offend.
> 
> Religion is like a willy, great to have one but please don't try to shove it down my throat. And keep posts to the areas where they are supposed to be then no one can really take offence and if they do, too bad.
> 
> Don't worry, be happy!


..hear, hear....good onya mr. faulty


----------



## Smylea

MrFaulty said:


> Seriously fellas, it's a fishing forum - but in off topics, who cares what's posted. Don't offend people intentioanlly and don't get offended by posts which are not intended to offend.
> 
> Religion is like a willy, great to have one but please don't try to shove it down my throat. And keep posts to the areas where they are supposed to be then no one can really take offence and if they do, too bad.
> 
> Don't worry, be happy!


+1


----------

